
Patent war talks to be hosted by UN agency to protect innovation - iProject
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18736415
======
lifeisstillgood
Even to a patent layperson like me, the outline of a solution is visible -
this is a Mexican standoff that benefits no-one (look at the goodwill drain
Apple is experiencing).

If the ITU can give the major players an excuse to stand down, and voluntarily
withdraw/ forego court action, with some guarantees of a common legal
framework being put in place in major countries, then we could see an end.

But really the chances of that are similar to the chances of nuclear arms
reduction, and that has some notable downsides.

On the other hand this is just one more exmple of how we need common
international legal frameworks - from the EU to extradition to parent law,
international arbitrage is causing pain - it does tend to point to a world
that has fewer nations with fewer differences in law.

